# bored at home thought i take some shots



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lunch time


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice!! Im really bored too! lol im suspended from school


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice sh*t


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

rip little dude..


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow!! Your setup is simply amazing! How big is it and what types of fish do you have?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

abunch of fish..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice fishes PACK..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

and nice pictures PACK, i always like the bored at home type of picture









that people take


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Awesome!

Love that Wobbegong!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Raf, your pred saltwater collection is amazing







What kind of fish is that in the first picture???


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those eels are awesome. The shark is sweet and the puffer and lion are cool but those eels.....do you have feeding vids on them?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

As always Pack, great shots of your awesome collection.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn im am so drooling over your tank Raf!







What size is it?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

THANKS GUYS..

E-first picture is a wobbegong shark eatting a feeder.

abb-its a 100g and a big sump and skimmer

and yes there is another video on its ways ace..shark,cuda,lion and eel feeding video...so get the popcorn and soda ready..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I love the eel and the puffer..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are sweet predators


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Raf will those Eels outgrow that aquarium?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Raf will those Eels outgrow that aquarium?


 one of the eels is (ZEBRA MORAY)three feet long the other probably(TESSALATA) is pushing 2ft. they can get bigger..but probably won't(eels take years to grow).the eels stay in a wrap up position inside the cave..unless food is present..they eat and return back to there cave..there not swimmer to say


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Raf will those Eels outgrow that aquarium?
> ...


 Sweet, when I set-up a SW tank im going to hit you up about all your Preds. Love your tank!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats one awesome set up Pack








I only wish I had the time, space and money to set one up








you da man


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Damn, great looking fish. Very impressive collection of SW preds.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

cool














nice!!!!


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

How big is that guy? Do u want to sell it?


----------

